# Enjoying my lil harvest- (one [email protected] time :)



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Greetings everyone! It's a joyous time indeed around here as all our bud has been dried (half smoked already).
All in all, I ended up with around 58g of dank-ass nuggets of joy . Not bad considering the pitfalls i encountered this grow (my hps died, had to switch to cfl's). Anyway, all in all- a worthwhile project brought to fruition, and we're all happily Medicated here  Cheers to everyone reading my post(s) !!


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

11 gm. in my stash jar, and i have another 5-6 laying around "hidden to be found later" ie - in times of wanting some bud


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Fluffy buds, it's a ssh x j.herer hybrid called "speed haze".
Sweet n sour smell, taste and a very stony effect (allround buzz). Too much & it will put you in a coma _~


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jun 7, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vapor eyez (Jun 7, 2014)

Man, I love Jack, I just started two Jack autos myself


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, i'm also pinching n snapping my outdoor (Lemon Kush & Western Winds)
I just pinched them again, so I'll post some pics early next month - stay lifted


----------



## smokejoint (Jun 8, 2014)

not wanting to troll but I will, If you got 58gs *I am* jack herer.


"So I just harvested my last 2 plants recently and here are some pics 
12/12 from seed, under CFLs- Speed Haze (ssh x j.herer). Sweet n sour smell
and taste with a good stoney effect that has been keeping us medicated over here






The 2 colas off this 50/50 pheno


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 8, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 8, 2014)

We averaged around 9-10gm per plant / 6 plants total. Yes, you must be Jack Herer indeed  Thanks for stopping by-


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Greetings everyone! It's a joyous time indeed around here as all our bud has been dried (half smoked already).
> All in all, I ended up with around 58g of dank-ass nuggets of joy . Not bad considering the pitfalls i encountered this grow (my hps died, had to switch to cfl's). Anyway, all in all- a worthwhile project brought to fruition, and we're all happily Medicated here  Cheers to everyone reading my post(s) !!


good work dude hope your plants are rewarding you for all your hard work 



indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3173714 11 gm. in my stash jar, and i have another 5-6 laying around "hidden to be found later" ie - in times of wanting some bud


Hahaha omg I do the same thing then stoner memorie kicks in and I think hrrnmm where did I stash those jars again??


----------

